# Looking for male puppy south florida



## jerrylundergard (Jul 25, 2010)

Someone recomend me a bad censored dude for good family in Miami area. He will be mostly loving family pet/vicous burglar attack dog. Thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

either no one is going to respond to this
or you're going to be beaten with a rolled newspaper
into submission. then dragged to your crate
while on your back. once in the crate you're 
going to be muzzled and tied on your back
and rubbed on and given "pink
belly".



jerrylundergard said:


> Someone recomend me a bad censored dude for good family in Miami area. He will be mostly loving family pet/vicous burglar attack dog. Thanks


----------



## jerrylundergard (Jul 25, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> either no one is going to respond to this
> or you're going to be beaten with a rolled newspaper
> into submission. then dragged to your crate
> while on your back. once in the crate you're
> ...


get out of my thread! Im looking for a good puppy, not a troll!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Police Service Dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Get out of my thread. that made me laugh. i don't think
anybody is going to recommend "a bad ass dude" for
your family. besides how do you know a puppy
is going to be "a bad ass dude"? troll on that and see what you
come up with.



jerrylundergard said:


> Get out of my thread! Im looking for a good puppy, not a troll!





doggiedad said:


> either no one is going to respond to this
> or you're going to be beaten with a rolled newspaper
> into submission. then dragged to your crate
> while on your back. once in the crate you're
> ...


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I suggest you look into investing in one of these 










Truly nothing more bad than a trained attack tiger....just saying...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a Gorilla with sneakers on and a pipe in his hand could be in the running.
RRRRROOOOOTTTTTFFFFFLLL!!!!!



Danielle609 said:


> I suggest you look into investing in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> a Gorilla with sneakers on and a pipe in his hand could be in the running.
> RRRRROOOOOTTTTTFFFFFLLL!!!!!


Could be in the running...need to see a pic as proof that they exist  LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

jerry your postings aren't a good way to make friends or get information..Swearing and psuedo swearing is not allowed on this board.

If you'd like some information, I suggest you change your wording


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i know Gorillas exist. i've seen the documentaries:

"Dancing With Gorillas"
"Gorillas Gone Wild"
"Sleepless In Seattle because The Gorillas kept Me Up"
"Planet of The Gorillas"
"Captain America: The First Gorilla"
Crazy, Stupid, Love (of Gorillas)"

:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:



doggiedad said:


> a Gorilla with sneakers on and a pipe in his hand could be in the running.
> RRRRROOOOOTTTTTFFFFFLLL!!!!!





Danielle609 said:


> Could be in the running...
> 
> >>>> need to see a pic as proof that they exist<<<<  LOL


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

What makes you think you need, and can handle a trained PP Dog?
Do you have an interest in the working sports? (Schutz, Ring, SDA, etc)
Are you looking for a puppy, a green dog, a trained dog? What level of training are you looking for?
What behaviour are you looking for in the dog? How about when people come over? 
Do you have any plans with the dog? Or is he only going to be used as a deterrent?
What is your current knowledge on working PP dogs?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

jerrylundergard said:


> Someone recomend me a bad censored dude for good family in Miami area. He will be mostly loving family pet/vicous burglar attack dog. Thanks


If you are serious read the sticky thread "things to look for in a responsible breeder" That should help you learn some basic knowledge about the breed.

If you are in need of protection from burglars right now get a security system and take a self defense class. Only fully grown mature dogs are capable of protection work provided they have the correct temperament.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I have some bad  Sea Monkeys for sale. Buy 1 get 30,000 free.


----------



## jerrylundergard (Jul 25, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> jerry your postings aren't a good way to make friends or get information..Swearing and psuedo swearing is not allowed on this board.
> 
> If you'd like some information, I suggest you change your wording


Troll partys are allowed on this board?

Anyway, I tried some of the usually recomended Florida breeders and none seem to have litters currently available. 

Looking for: Currently available male puppy. Green puppy. Would prolly put average training time into it. Like the looks of German shows the best. Von Jagenstads rock but would never go to shows. Dont want to spend 2k. Prolly look to get pro help with it. 

So, if anyone knows a good breeder with currently available pups in the SE region, holla at ya boy! And kisses for troll dad...Thnx


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

:help:


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

jerrylundergard said:


> get out of my thread! Im looking for a good puppy, not a troll!


Pretty sure a member with 7,400 posts isn't "Trolling" you. Enjoy your bad puppy... lololol

p.s. enjoy your ban =]


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

jerrylundergard said:


> Troll partys are allowed on this board?
> 
> Anyway, I tried some of the usually recomended Florida breeders and none seem to have litters currently available.
> 
> ...


It is likely that the breeders didn't have any pups available for you. If you are looking for a young dog you will be spending at least $2000 maybe a bit less but it will not be cheap...if you are looking at showlines you will be spending more usually.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if putting average time (whatever time that is)
into training and socializing is enough.

what do you mean von Jagenstadts "rock but never would go
to shows"?? do you mean you would never enter a von Jagenstadt
pup/dog in a show or a von Jagenstadt doesn't qualify to enter
in a show?? von Jagenstadt dogs are imported show dogs
that are titled.



jerrylundergard said:


> Troll partys are allowed on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*



von Jagenstadt dogs are imported show dogs that are titled.

Click to expand...

YEA!!! And they're Bad A--- Dudes also! *:rofl::happyboogie::rofl:







:rofl::happyboogie::rofl:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woah! I'm seriously quaking in my pants!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

seriously?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Laughing along with Andy in the spirit of the posts.  (not being mean).


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

> Woah! I'm seriously quaking in my pants!!!


Seriously???
Then stay close to the bathroom, we wouldn't want you to soil yourself! :wild:


> Laughing along with Andy in the spirit of the posts.  (not being mean).


:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, i think this thread has lost it
but it's very, very, very funny.

i also think the OP has left the building.

Jagenstadt: love your dogs. i have a Ham Urbecke
pup.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

> Jagenstadt: love your dogs. i have a Ham Urbecke pup.


Thanks, Ham is a real nice dog and has produced very well.
His sister Henny is a great and prolific producer, she's had 7 or 8 litters with MANY pups of top quality in each litter, a TOP brood all the way!

This is a Henny male out of Paer Hasenborn that I imported at 8 weeks old. 
He's a Bad A---- Dude! :tongue:
_*Yaky v.d. Urbecke*_


----------

